# Specialty Chemicals



## تحدث حتي اراك (11 أكتوبر 2009)

انا معروض علي مشروع في الكيمياويات التخصصية فياريت لو اي حد يقدر يساعدني في معرفة اي هذة المواد عليها طلب ولديها سوق ممتاز
Water Treatment Specialty Chemicals

WT - 01 DISPERSANT & ANTIFOULANT
A very effective blend of synthetic polymer dispersants intended for use in industrial open recirculating cooling water systems where low cost supplement antifoulant protection is desired. Regular use of the product helps to prevent deposits due to such troublesome foulants as metallic oxides, mud, silt, organic debris and dead microbiological growths. This product is also recommended for systems which have fouled beyond the capabilities of conventional dispersants to restore normal water flow and heat transfer.

WT - 02 CORROSION & SCALE INHIBITOR
A specially prepared molybdate based product designed to provide comprehensive corrosion and deposit control in open recirculating cooling water systems. The inclusion of aromatic azoles in the formulation enables the product to provide corrosion control for a wide variety of metals. The product does not contain environmentally troublesome inhibitors such as chromate, tin or zinc and is ideally suited for use at plants that must comply with stringent discharge regulations.

WT - 03 CLOSED SYSTEM TREATMENT
A synergistic blend of corrosion inhibitors, aromatic azoles, alkalinity builders and nitrite to mainly prevent the corrosion in closed water systems. Typical uses are for chilled water systems, hot water systems, radiators, furnace cooling coils and any system where water loss is low. No matter whether the system operates at full flow, intermittent flow or under static conditions, even if softened water is being used, this new generation synergised low nitrite formulation will provide very effective multi metal corrosion protection.

WT - 04 ANTIFOAM
A blend of organic antifoam agents designed to prevent foam or to rapidly reduce existing foam in industrial process systems such as cooling towers, air washers, sewage treatment facilities, ponds, chemical tanks and drainage ditches. The product spreads rapidly over the surface of foaming liquids, rebuilding the surface tensions and causing the foam to collapse rapidly.

WT - 05 OXYGEN SCAVENGER
The main ingredient is the technical grade of sodium sulfite in dry powder form which is used to prevent corrosion in steam generating systems by removing dissolved oxygen from feedwater and boiler water. The product contains specially selected catalysts which speed up reaction of sulfite with dissolved oxygen in water at all temperatures. This rapid rate of reaction provides greater protection to the boiler and preboiler section, especially where mechanical deaeration is not complete.

WT - 06 STEAM BOILER TREATMENT
A scale inhibitor that comprises a blend of polyphosphates used in boilers to precipitate calcium and magnesium hardness as a mobile phosphate sludge which is easily removed on blowdown.

WT - 07 ALKALINITY BUILDER
A concentrated alkaline solution for the adjustment and elevation of pH in boilers. The product is recommended for regular use in boiler systems where the feedwater contains an appreciable amount of magnesium hardness.

WT - 08 CONDENSATE TREATMENT
A concentrated formulation of neutralising amines designed to give maximum protection by eliminating acid corrosion in condensate lines. At any point in a steam system where steam condenses to water, carbon dioxide enters the system both as a dissolved gas and as the decomposition product of soluble carbonates and bicarbonates. Upon vaporising from the boiler, the carbon dioxide dissolves in the condensate where it forms carbonic acid, which lowers the pH, and this increases the corrosion rate in the condensate system. This potential problem is eliminated by the correct usage of this product.

WT - 09 MICROBIOCIDE
A broad spectrum microbiocide based on specially selected quaternary ammonium salts designed to effectively control a wide range of bacteria, slime forming organisms and algae in industrial recirculating cooling water systems.

WT - 10 DESCALER
A highly effective scale remover based on a dry, powdered acid. The product does not cause corrosion cracking in stainless steel and safe on metals such as mild steel, copper alloys, aluminium and zinc during cleaning operations. It is particularly recommended for stainless steel equipment where use of hydrochloric acid may cause stress corrosion cracking.
Industrial Cleaning & Maintenance Chemicals

IC - 01 ACID CLEANER
A specially formulated concentrated acid cleaner which effectively removes the rust, scale, foulants, dirt and corrosion products on metal surfaces. The key ingredients are an important metal corrosion inhibitor and a surfactant. It incorporates a phosphating agent that serves as a coating to prevent further corrosion of the metal.

IC - 02 ALKALINE CLEANER
A blend of surfactants, emulsifiers and wetting agents used to remove dirt, grease, oil and other stubborn stains on various surfaces of industrial equipment. The costly investment items like modern machines, transport systems, tools and sophisticated equipment are to be well maintained for their performing efficiency as well as their new looks. The product is formulated to keep such equipment clean and to provide cleaner operation environment. It does not require any heating up which makes it very easy and convenient to use.

IC - 03 CARBON REMOVER
A two layer cold tank degreaser and decarboniser for the rapid removal of oil, grease, paint, adhesives and waxes from metal components and machinery. It is designed specifically for dip tank usage. The mechanism of cleaning involves a quick penetration to soften polymerised oils associated with the carbon deposit. Then, the deposit is loosened and easily dispersed into the solvent phase of the product. The upper layer serves as a sealant to prevent unnecessary evaporation of active organic solvents, and also acts as a solvent rinse. The powerful solvents act quickly without heating to break the bond between deposits and metal. It is safe to use on ferrous and non-ferrous metals, concrete and ceramics.

IC - 04 CONTACT CLEANER
An effective solvent cleaner for highly delicate precision electronics equipment. It is widely used for the removal of light contaminants like dust, oil, moisture and soil. The product has exceptional powers of penetration and an outstanding ability to wet the surfaces. It is recommended for all maintenance cleaning of electronic circuits and components including printed circuits and wired solid state devices such as computers, calculators, word processors, tape drives and heads and robotics in hospitals, industrial operations, banks and commercial buildings.

IC - 05 DESCALER
A blend of non-volatile acids, corrosion inhibitors, emulsifiers and dispersing agents. It effectively removes rust, scale and soil from metal and concrete surfaces. The product is an excellent all around acid based cleaner with a combination of acid inhibiting properties. In use, its dissolving action on rust and scale is fast and thorough. Its acid formulation dissolves lime scale and rust right down to the base metal or concrete with the selective inhibitor protecting metal surfaces.

IC - 06 ELECTRIC MOTOR CLEANER
A high quality fast-drying chlorinated solvent with inhibitor to prevent corrosion during cold cleaning of all metals including aluminium, copper, brass and zinc. The product is used for degreasing and removing soil on electric motors and electrical equipment, their parts and accessories. It can be used on such equipment whether assembled or disassembled and whether operating or not. The product removes oil and grease deposits, metallic particles, carbon dust and other foreign matter which are the usual causes of flashovers, short circuting and poor electrical contact.

IC - 07 HEAVY DUTY DEGREASER
A special fortified blend of concentrated powerful degreasers and surfactants formulated to effectively remove grease, oil, dirt and grime from metal, machine parts, engines, concrete and other hard surfaces. It is a versatile product having numerous applications. The product is water soluble and replaces other solvent based degreasers such as mineral spirits, paint thinners, naptha, etc.

IC - 08 LIQUID DRAIN OPENER (ACIDIC)
A powerful, inhibited acid based product specifically designed to rapidly clear blockages in drains caused by sanitary towels, hair, soap, grease, coffee grounds, cloths, lint, paper, cigarette butts and other organic substances.

IC - 09 LIQUID DRAIN OPENER (ALKALINE)
A concentrated, caustic based product specifically designed to rapidly dissolve the foreign matter and clear blockages in drains.

IC - 10 PAINT STRIPPER
A blend of penetrants, chlorinated solvents, surfactants and emulsifiers designed to easily and quickly strip paint and varnish from metals, concrete, brick, wood and most hard surfaces. The deep penetrating action of the product softens tough paint and removes it without scraping.

IC - 11 RUST GUARD
A versatile and high effective rust preventative for use on unpainted metals during outdoor storage or overseas shipping. It protects metal with a heavy waxy film. The product does not require any surface cleaning or preparation and covers the metal like a paint, but easily removable. It provides protection for storage of metal, equipment, tools, tanks, structures, machinery, castings, fittings, valves, doors, frames, fixtures, jigs, etc.

IC - 12 RUST REMOVER
A blend of acids, detergents, corrosion inhibitors and surfactants that is used in all operations where rust should be removed and avoided to lengthen equipment life, efficiency, and improve looks of metal equipment, machinery, tanks, valves, pipes, etc. It reacts with the iron oxides to quickly remove and liquefy rust and corrosion. Simultaneously, the product reacts chemically with the metal surface to form a thin, continuous layer that passivates the ferrous metals from flash rusting. This layer also acts as a rough base which firmly bonds paint with maximum adhesion.

IC - 13 STANDARD SOLVENT DEGREASER
A blend of solvents that will attack and dissolve grease, oil, tar and insoluble matter generally encountered in industrial and marine environments. It evaporates slowly leaving a clean, dry surface following the application. The product is used to clean equipment, parts during manufacturing, tools, engines, machinery, molds and dies.

IC - 14 SAFETY SOLVENT DEGREASER
A solvent cleaner and degreaser that has no flash point. Highly recommended for cleaning electrical equipment where moisture or water is intolerable. The product, in dip applications, dissolves grease, oil and grime faster and better than petroleum solvents, increasing speed and efficiency of cold cleaning. Its non-flammable property makes it an ideal replacement for petroleum based flammable products. It is safely used in the industries of electrical engineering and electronics, automotive, aviation, shipping, business equipment, printing, plastics, etc.

IC - 15 WAX STRIPPER
A blend of solvents and wetting agents designed to remove wax, grease, oil and dirt. The product is formulated to effectively penetrate waxy and greasy soils and to remove stubborn deposits. It is widely used in cleaning walls, floors, equipment, machines and plastic parts. It effectively removes all types of floor finishes and build-ups.
Household Cleaning Chemicals

HC - 01 BACTERICIDAL FLOOR CLEANER
A powerful cleaner that removes oil, grease, dirt and soil on floors. It is commonly used for sanitising areas like toilets, showers and washrooms. The product is effective against both gram positive and gram negative bacteria. 

HC - 02 DISHWASHING LIQUID
An effective and concentrated product which is economical to use. Its cleaning action cuts through food and grease to give pots, pans and other cooking utensils a bright luster.

HC - 03 DISINFECTANT BOWL CLEANER
A powerful disinfectant solution for cleaning toilet bowls and all types of floorings such as ceramic and porcelain, marble, terrazo, vinyl, granolithic cement and linoleum surfaces. It cleans quickly and effectively while destroying offensive odours and preventing germ proliferation.

HC - 04 GLASS CLEANER
A strong concentrated product formulated to do the jobs other glass cleaners cannot do. Used on windows plated with oily film and water spots. It contains a special additive which makes wiping easy and helps to resist fingerprints.

HC - 05 HAND CLEANER
A specially formulated product to gently clean and remove irritant materials such as oil, grease, dirt, acids, alkalis, inks, tar, adhesives, resins, paints, and solvents.

HC - 06 HAND SOAP
The product is not only an excellent cleanser but is formulated to help prevent skin from drying and cracking. It is gentle on the skin. It rapidly kills bacteria.

HC - 07 LAUNDRY DETERGENT
The product is designed to get your whole wash clean. It removes tough stains and is effective on most types of materials. It cleans in all temperatures and is safe to use with bleach for hand washables.

HC - 08 MULTI PURPOSE CLEANER
A water based general purpose cleaner that will penetrate, emulsify and disperse oil, grease, dirt and grime and other types of soils from a variety of hard surfaces. It is ideal for cleaning walls, floors, desks, light fixtures, automobiles, painted woodwork 



Oilfield Corrosion Inhibitors

OCI - 01 CORROSION INHIBITOR
An oil soluble formulation used in oil wells. 

OCI - 02 CORROSION INHIBITOR
An oil soluble - water dispersible formulation used in oil wells. 

OCI - 03 CORROSION INHIBITOR
A water dispersible formulation used in oil wells. 

OCI - 04 CORROSION INHIBITOR
Used in the pipelines with gas & water. 

OCI - 05 CORROSION INHIBITOR
Used in the pipelines with gas & oil. 

OCI - 06 CORROSION INHIBITOR
Used in the pipelines with gas, oil & water. 

OCI - 07 CORROSION INHIBITOR
Used in the pipelines with oil but no gas or water. 

OCI - 08 CORROSION INHIBITOR
Used in the pipelines with oil & water but no gas.


----------

